# Iverson a fan of Turkey's Kutulay?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The fascinating play of Ibrahim Kutluay in the two games against the USA national team made the NBA star Allen Iverson contact the team responsibles for his transfer. Allen Iverson told that Ibrahim Kutluay and himself would form a great pair and would definitely win the championship. For this reason Allen Iverson makes Philadelphia 76ers to do anything to transfer Ibrahim Kutluay as soon as possible. Ibrahim Kutluay, who carried the Olympic Fire carried in Athens, said that he was proud of that but the last decision would be made by his club.


LINK

Now are you guys with me on my thinking about Billy King? He happened to be in Turkey, gets to see Ibrahim Kutulay who was simply bombing away from three and nailing shots. Outside of size what's the biggest thing we need? Shooters!

I knew something was to it, and I bet with Obie sitting their getting to watch Kutulay live he fell in love with his abilities. I would love to be able to get it done, especially if he would come for the LLE.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I would love it....He could battle Korver for the spot of 3 point specialist, and the loser can be at the end of the bench or IR. Kutulay also did a couple things other than shoot though.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.eurobasket.com/TUR/TUR.asp

He has a contract with turkish club Ulker.

I dont think he will make it to the camp in October...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It would be a great move for the sixers.. I don't know why Ibrahim didn't try to get in the NBA before.. 

He's like 30 now..


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Trade Corliss for him.


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> It would be a great move for the sixers.. I don't know why Ibrahim didn't try to get in the NBA before..
> 
> He's like 30 now..



Because He played for 

Fenerbahce (He's first team. ) Turkey's biggest club. They have 14 different team for sports like soccer,basketball,weightlifting (halil mutlu...) , volleyball...
Efes Pilsen (they send Hedo Turkoglu, Mehmet Okur, Drobnjak, Zaza to NBA. ) best basketball team of Turkey.
Panathinaikos (he give them Euroleague championship with his 3pt. shots...)


He can shot from everywhere, sometimes he can kill a team with his points. He can drive inside, especially fast breaks. 

But he have an radar-nose ) Broken 4 times. Because sometimes, teams cant stop his points...

So, he very afraid when Lebron hit his face 

His only disadvantage, maybe his size and strength not enough for NBA.


----------



## iversonfan3 (Aug 18, 2004)

hey everybody,I'm new. As of Sixers signing Kutulay, I don't think it will happen becasue he already has a contract with his team in Turkey. Secondly, the Sixers already have 16 players on the team, so unless they get rid of 2 more players


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>iversonfan3</b>!
> hey everybody,I'm new. As of Sixers signing Kutulay, I don't think it will happen becasue he already has a contract with his team in Turkey. Secondly, the Sixers already have 16 players on the team, so unless they get rid of 2 more players


Hey welcome to the site.  

A buyout can be worked out between the Sixers and his team, to bring him over to the NBA. The thing is, he probably already has a buyout set, and who knows how much it's worth.

About the 16 guys, MacCullouch is most likely going to retire prior to the season. And then if we released Kedrick Brown in the preseason, that'd give us a 15 man roster, if we added Kutulay. That's the easiest way for it to happen, but I've got this feeling that you're right about the team not landing Kutulay.


----------



## iversonfan3 (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont think we should already give up on kendrick just yet, this guy is athletic and although he hasn't proven himself in the past 2 or 3? years he's still good enough to be a bench player like the way skinner contributed to us 2 years ago


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>iversonfan3</b>!
> i dont think we should already give up on kendrick just yet, this guy is athletic and although he hasn't proven himself in the past 2 or 3? years he's still good enough to be a bench player like the way skinner contributed to us 2 years ago


The thing with Kedrick is what young perimeter player on our team is he better than?

We currently are overloaded with perimeter players and none of them can really shoot (outside of Korver). With Salmons, McKie, Iguodala, all on the bench I think everyone of those would put a better use of the minutes than Kedrick Brown could. If they think Kutulay can make a huge difference on this team, they have to make the move and lop off Brown, it's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Ibrahim Kutluay was the first Turkish player to win a Euroleague championship, and the first Turkish player to play on a Greek First Division team in any sport. The question now is whether he might become the first Turkish player to join the 76ers.
> 
> It's not imminent, but it has become a possibility. All we know for sure is that Sixers president/general manager Billy King and coach Jim O'Brien met last week with Kutluay, a shooting forward with Ulker Spor Kulubu of Istanbul. The 6-5 Kutluay, an excellent shooter with international three-point range, had two strong performances for the Turkish National Team in exhibition losses to the U.S. Olympic team.


LINK (Reg. Req.)

Looks like the interest is official.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hope you guys get him.. I want to see another Turk in the NBA...


----------

